# Land Cut Cabin Trip



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

I was blessed to fish with the Felkner's during an All-Inclusive trip to the Land Cut. Justin F. who had seen our post on 2cool booked the trip. Thanks 2cool and everyone who has given feedback. 
We left the dock Thursday morning. On the way to the cabin we stopped at some feeding birds and threw some Down South Lures and caught a bunch of dinks so we moved on. Arrived at the cabin around 10:00 unloaded the boat and headed out to find the fish. Winds were blowing 25+ so we had to find some sheltered water, the current in the cut was flowing 5 mph. We fished with live shrimp and popping cork until we ran out of shrimp then we used Down South Lure super model in White Ice. Ended the first day with 15 Trout 1 Flounder and 1 Red. Returned to the cabin for some night fishing and dinner. Most of the Trout caught under the light were small. The following morning we woke early , I cooked some breakfast tacos and we headed south to Mansfield. With the winds blowing 5 mph and changing directions we had to move a few times. The water was green and the bite was slow but everything we caught was thick. The largest Trout of the trip measured 24.5 and was caught along one of the spoils in 2' of water using Croaker. We returned to the cabin for lunch and a nap. After we got some rest we headed out in search of some Redfish. The wind is now blowing north at 20 mph. We check 9 Mile Hole - the water was chocolate and with the low tide I am not comfortable taking my big boat all the way in the back were the reds have been hanging out. We fished several different areas and hooked into one monster red that had Jerry walking circles in the boat. Jerry fought that Red for 30 mins as the sun was setting then the hooked pulled. We did get one more flounder added to the box during the afternoon trip. We went flounder gigging again on the second night and was fortunate to get 5 flounder. Woke Saturday morning and waded the West shoreline with UNFAIR top waters looking for some larger fish. We had several blow ups and landed one 22" trout on our short wade. Left the cabin clean for the next group and headed to the dock. 
Ended the trip with 96lbs of fish mostly trout. Jordan Had a Texas Slam with a 4lb flounder, 5lb Trout and a 9lb red.

Capt. Justin 361.500.3559
All-Inclusive trip


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That's one hell of a fishing trip!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

That trout looks longer than 24.5. As said above. Hell of a trip.


----------

